# big blacks



## reelax84 (Jun 27, 2007)

launched sometime around noon with winds predicted to be SW 15 and decreasing throughout the day. finally made it out about an hour or so to the fishin grounds. the tide was on the last bit of the outgoing and fished through the slack into high. lots of boats around at one point counted 45 around us. so we threw out some sea clams and waited and waited and finally as the tide was turning got onto this boy which was 2 inches shy of paper..#$%^!!! heres a few pics
<IMG SRC="http://usera.imagecave.com/enjoideez/blackdrum2-copy.jpg">

<IMG SRC="http://usera.imagecave.com/enjoideez/blackdrum1-copy.jpg">

<IMG SRC="http://usera.imagecave.com/enjoideez/blackdrumhead-copy.jpg">


----------



## drawinout (May 11, 2008)

Nice Drum!!!!


----------



## spiderhitch (Nov 9, 2005)

nice fish


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Nice fish, may have been short but that is a fat fish.

Congrats.


----------



## kayak kevin (Jan 31, 2008)

thats a big 44"er !! fun stuff! did you see any more caught? we hit it yesterday, we caught nothen and only saw one caught, 75 yards away.


----------



## Jaron15 (Aug 14, 2007)

kayak kevin said:


> thats a big 44"er !! fun stuff! did you see any more caught? we hit it yesterday, we caught nothen and only saw one caught, 75 yards away.


every one was catchin em but me


----------



## kayak kevin (Jan 31, 2008)

thats allright man, i havent caught one out there yet either. at least the bite is on. we'll see if the tourny this weekend puts to much pressure on 'em.


----------



## reelax84 (Jun 27, 2007)

it almost looked like a tourny was goin on out there today, when we left there must have been 75 boats out there!


----------



## marstang50 (May 3, 2005)

nice work dude..


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

nice ugly there especially on a yak!


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

Great fish, let me know when you want to go again. 

Skunk


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

nice job. way to go.


----------



## Sharkbait23602 (Nov 23, 2006)

Nice pic, the water looks like glass. Wind dropped for your favor?


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Excellent. How in the heck do you pull that up on a yak without flipping? Yeah I know, very carefully....


----------



## mezz540 (Aug 26, 2007)

*puppy drum in Lynnhaven Inlet*

Would I have any luck fishing for puppies inside Lynnhaven Inelt this time of year? Also, are their any bait fish to be caught (cast net) anywhere inside Lynnhaven Inlet?

By the way, hell of a job bring that black into that kayak


----------



## sudshunter (Jan 20, 2008)

nice fish!!! tight lines...


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

mezz540 said:


> Would I have any luck fishing for puppies inside Lynnhaven Inelt this time of year? Also, are their any bait fish to be caught (cast net) anywhere inside Lynnhaven Inlet?
> 
> By the way, hell of a job bring that black into that kayak


plenty of pups to be had... mullet is your friend


----------



## mezz540 (Aug 26, 2007)

*pups*

is that live or cut


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Perty werk


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

purdy work, ugly fish


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

mezz540 said:


> is that live or cut


Live is always preferable... but cut bait will do the trick. Don't forget some grubs either.


----------



## Loop Wing (Aug 23, 2006)

awesome fish man


----------



## MacPE6 (Feb 28, 2006)

Good stuff!!


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

crazy yak feesh..... geez, can't wait to get one of those myself.. nicze...


----------

